# Getting this RIG tomorrow



## ajayashish (May 9, 2008)

I will be getting this machine tomorrow... please comment... 

Q6600
Thermal Right Ultra 120 Extreme (Already purchsed from PrimeABGB.. waiting for it to arrive and then will fit it myself)
Abit IX38QuadGT
Corsair 2X2GB 800MHz DDR2 Ram
Corsair HX620 PSU
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
A cheap Gforce card ( will get 4XXX ATI card when it comes)

Please let me know if this choise is bad... 

I thought of 9300 but when i have got TRUE Heat sink i think i can go with 6600 and overclock it as i need


----------



## napster007 (May 9, 2008)

nice!!  u should get a good gfx though. it will truly unleash the potential of ur system!


----------



## ajayashish (May 9, 2008)

ya i will get that when the new cards from ATI is out... will also get 22" dell monitor after a month along with the card


----------



## confused (May 9, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> will get 4XXX ATI card when it comes


where can i read more about this?

BTW - i would suggest u dont buy anything other than Q9450. my 2 cents.


----------



## ajayashish (May 9, 2008)

^^^^ that will be a pain to my pockets... i have 12k for a proccy only


----------



## confused (May 9, 2008)

then ok.


----------



## hellgate (May 9, 2008)

better get the Q9300 instead of Q6600.


----------



## ancientrites (May 10, 2008)

nice rig but napster007 says you will have to get slightly better graphic card and do post some pics.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 10, 2008)

with q6600  and true ..no need to worry .. about the mobo, hmm..not sure how good is quad gt? ..how much more for maximus formula over quad gt?  everything is fine to me..just the mobo .. and with either mobo u should hit  around 3.6 ghz  ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 10, 2008)

@yogi7272
3.6Ghz on a Q6600??? tough job
but as hes already got a gud cooler, maybe he can hit close to hit.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 10, 2008)

i am at 3.4 with 650i ultra with true and hr 05 sli .. so on x38 its not tough at all .. tough would be 3.8- 4 ghz range ..

about x38 mobo .. at xtrmeforums .. seen very few threads about quad gt .. most people there would recommend dfi lanparty or asus maximus formula .. though quad gt is good mobo too.. also both dfi and asus  x38 can be flashed to x48 bios ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2008)

Q6600 can easily achieve 3.6GHz but with good cooling solution. Q9300 can overclock much better than Q6600 but it has limited multiplier, like other Penryn 45nm dual cores can easily cross 4GHz barrier but not Q9300.
So picking up Q6600 is a better choice and since u choose Quad GT, there is no need to worry.
Maximus also performs same as Quad GT but costlier.

And i like what u have planned for graphics card. Cheapo now, enjoy later.


----------



## Blackfire (May 10, 2008)

bro don't go for Q6600. instead go bro E8400 or Q9300.

you can OC Q6600 but you can't compare it with Q9300. Q9300 is replacement of Q6600 it mat be only 7% more powerful than Q6600 but it has a great oc potential plus it is much more energy efficient than Q6600.

how much did you pay for CM690.


----------



## ajayashish (May 10, 2008)

I will be getting the machine today... 6600 is my choise as i am already spending over Corsair PSU and TRUE Heat Sink... so i am not worried a lot abt the heat problem and power consumtion


----------



## Blackfire (May 10, 2008)

bro how much did you pay for CM690?


----------



## mastermunj (May 10, 2008)

how much coller master 690 cabinet costs? is it with psu?

wat is diff between ATI and normal graphics card? which one is better??


----------



## yogi7272 (May 10, 2008)

cm 690 is 3.9k .. without psu ofcourse ..


----------



## Blackfire (May 10, 2008)

when i asked SMC international Delhi abt its price they say it is 4.9k.


----------



## nish_higher (May 10, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @yogi7272
> 3.6Ghz on a Q6600??? tough job
> but as hes already got a gud cooler, maybe he can hit close to hit.


 

3.8ghz here  on 680i with thermalright Ultima 90i and panaflo 90mm fan, Antec Silver paste.


----------



## ajayashish (May 10, 2008)

I almost got the machine today,.... but when my dealer got the Abit board from the distributor the seal was broken and he said he thinks that there is some problem with that piece... it was the last pirce with the distributor as well... he returned that and has made a fresh order which i will get on Wednesday... 

Good part... i am still thinking of 6600 and 9300 ... price disfferece is 2300 almost... 
and i have also gor the Thermal Right 120 Extreme now so i can get it installed when i buy the machine...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2008)

I also posted in another thread about the same. Q6600 has better VFM. U save 2300/- and for that, i think one can get decent cooler.


----------



## hsetir (May 10, 2008)

Overall Q6600 can overclock more because of higher multiplier but only with good cooling solution and power supply. Also 1066 default fsb strains the motherboard less while overclocking (<1600mhz).
Q9300 has a wall around 3.5ghz because of its low multiplier but overclocks nice on stock cooler and modest psu. But the motherboard needs to be able to push fsb to 470 (1880mhz). 
As for overclocked performace, both are just same, with one sliding the other in different benchmarks.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2008)

Acc. to a review if Q9300 has to achieve 4GHz clock (which is no big deal) the motherboard has to achieve 550MHz FSB, which is by far no motherboard can do.


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> I almost got the machine today,.... but when my dealer got the Abit board from the distributor the seal was broken and he said he thinks that there is some problem with that piece... it was the last pirce with the distributor as well... he returned that and has made a fresh order which i will get on Wednesday...
> 
> Good part... i am still thinking of 6600 and 9300 ... price disfferece is 2300 almost...
> and i have also gor the Thermal Right 120 Extreme now so i can get it installed when i buy the machine...


how much did u pay for the corsair PSU?


----------



## Riteshonline (May 11, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> I will be getting this machine tomorrow... please comment...
> 
> Q6600
> Thermal Right Ultra 120 Extreme (Already purchsed from PrimeABGB.. waiting for it to arrive and then will fit it myself)
> ...


 
urr card have at least 512 MB. so go 4 8600GTS*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## darklord (May 11, 2008)

Good choice overall Ajay.
Stick with the Q6600, i really dont like the Q9300, its got a low Multi, lesser cache and its more expensive than Q6600.I really dont see a reason why anyone should buy that chip.

Stick with whatever you have decided, its a good solid combo.

Congrats in advance


----------



## nish_higher (May 11, 2008)

darky how much is seventeam psu for?any web site where i can buy it in india?


----------



## ajayashish (May 11, 2008)

i am getting the Corsair HX620 at around 6500....



confused said:


> how much did u pay for the corsair PSU?


 
Around 6500


----------



## darklord (May 11, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> darky how much is seventeam psu for?any web site where i can buy it in india?



I dont think its sold widely in India.Its sold as a Server PSU in India.It is sold by Arihant Electronics in Mumbai who are the importers and distributors.


----------



## Blackfire (May 11, 2008)

darklord said:


> I dont think its sold widely in India.Its sold as a Server PSU in India.It is sold by Arihant Electronics in Mumbai who are the importers and distributors.


 
u r wrong it is easily available in India through tirupati at a price of 6.2k


----------



## amitash (May 11, 2008)

VERY good rig there...congrats


----------



## darklord (May 12, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> u r wrong it is easily available in India through tirupati at a price of 6.2k



I was refering to Seventeam PSUs and AFAIK no one except Arihant deals in them.


----------



## ajayashish (May 12, 2008)

^^^^ hey bro... finally u got sometime... i hope u like the final rig i am getting


----------



## confused (May 12, 2008)

@ajay - which optical drive you going for? i was thinking of sony dru190a


----------



## Blackfire (May 12, 2008)

darklord said:


> I was refering to Seventeam PSUs and AFAIK no one except Arihant deals in them.


 
oops.......


----------



## ajayashish (May 12, 2008)

confused said:


> @ajay - which optical drive you going for? i was thinking of sony dru190a


 
I am thinking of which one to take,.... i was thinking of a lightscribe drive but then only Asus drives with Lightscribe is available for now... any suggestions guyssss


----------



## darklord (May 12, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^^ hey bro... finally u got sometime... i hope u like the final rig i am getting



Yeah man, damn busy these days 
Your final config looks good,read my earlier post for my opinion about it


----------



## ajayashish (May 12, 2008)

confused said:


> @ajay - which optical drive you going for? i was thinking of sony dru190a


 


darklord said:


> Yeah man, damn busy these days
> Your final config looks good,read my earlier post for my opinion about it


 
Thanks sir... am getting 8200 GS for 1900 for now as a GPU... will buy the new one from ATI when it comes in market... 

Also am getting 6600 as 9450 will be a pain in my pocket...


----------



## hellgate (May 12, 2008)

@darklord   u busy with a new bench set up somethin??


----------



## Blackfire (May 12, 2008)

acc 2 me Samsung SH203-B is the best optical drive in the market.


----------



## darklord (May 12, 2008)

hellgate said:


> @darklord   u busy with a new bench set up somethin??


Unfortunately no  
How i wish i was busy benching but sadly thats not the fact.
You see i have to work to keep myself breathing and then keep financing my stupid hardware purchases.So i am busy with that boring activity called 'Work' lately


----------



## shirazhansen (May 12, 2008)

U might have to wait for a long time to get a noticeably better graphics card.. 
And it seems like Nvidia's planning to develop it's next generation of graphics solutions with a new architecture.. so there is a chance tht watever it is, u might hv to upgrade ur rig anyway.. 

Dunno abt ATi, but i think the GF 9800's should hold out nicely till then..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

9800GTX is just waste of money. Go with basic display card as u have decided earlier.
And wait for 9800GT. Or if high end, then 48070XT or 9900GTX.
But they will be available after July!


----------



## nish_higher (May 17, 2008)

couldnt find a better place to post my Q6600 OC 
Setup-
XFX 680i SLi - the very first one,no revision at all,bought on launch day in Us and this board has volage errors-actual voltage is always less than whats specified in bios so more vcore headache , 
latest bios
Patriot Signature 800mhz rams
Q6600

*www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/618482f01258c429.jpg

*www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/618482f015cb4543.jpg


heck i missed that darklord's OC comp..


----------



## acewin (May 20, 2008)

great work ajay, now nish is getting to much higher, too huge screen.


----------



## ajayashish (May 20, 2008)

Can someone give me some tips on overclocking ... i have this 6600 cpu and Abit IX38QuadGT with Corsair 4gb 800mhz ram


----------



## nish_higher (May 20, 2008)

Disable options like CPU Spread Spectrum,thermal control,CPUID max level,C1E halt state

Unlink FSB and RAm first
first start increasing the FSB
should go around 1333 (3ghz) without any V-core increase and see if system runs stable..test with Superprime.
then increase little voltage, like 1.3v to 1.325 V and increase some FSB , see the result , keep it going and keep increasing Voltage/FSB 

i'm running it at 1.4 V
it CAN be run at 1.45V, 4ghz but temps get high and u need water cooling. 3.8ghz with 90i ultima is enough


btw there's official thread for this on abit--
*forum.uabit.com/showthread.php?t=130290


btw a nice purchase there, congrats..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 20, 2008)

Nice nish!
What CPU cooler u are using?


----------



## nish_higher (May 20, 2008)

thermalright Ultima 90i


i also got 120i for Q9450 but everything's yet to be installed


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 20, 2008)

Dude were u robbing banks lately?
Throw some cash on my face too!


----------



## rutvijt (May 20, 2008)

darklord said:


> Good choice overall Ajay.
> Stick with the Q6600, i really dont like the Q9300, its got a low Multi, lesser cache and its more expensive than Q6600.I really dont see a reason why anyone should buy that chip.
> 
> Stick with whatever you have decided, its a good solid combo.
> ...



How about a Q9450? Its got a Good Cache. Good Speed. More Efficient in terms of Power.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^^ that will be a pain to my pockets... i have 12k for a proccy only


then try to cut short the allotment for something else. The mobo you have is the best out there, and deserves nothing ecept Core2Quad Q9450. Its worth every rupee to spend 2.5k extra for the penryn.


----------

